# Michael Moore fights for the Second Amendment in Illinois



## Grenadier (Aug 11, 2011)

No, not THAT Michael Moore, but rather, a fellow from Champaign:

http://politics.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474979816523



> Illinois is now the only state that does not have a concealed carry  law, but that may soon change. A hearing is scheduled today in a lawsuit  brought by a resident of Champaign, Michael Moore, and the Second  Amendment Foundation Inc.
> They are suing  Attorney General Lisa Madigan claiming that the state of Illinois is  violating the Second Amendment by prohibiting residents from carrying a  firearm in public.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 11, 2011)

Grenadier said:


> No, not THAT Michael Moore, but rather, a fellow from Champaign:
> 
> http://politics.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474979816523



Whew thought I'd be transported to an alternate dimention for a second


----------



## Namii (Aug 12, 2011)

I too thought "wait....That guy?" 
Champaign county has always been a pro gun county. Its Cook county holding the state back...


----------

